# External, Portable Hard disk Suggestion Required



## jatinec (Aug 14, 2010)

Please *Suggest, Advice* for buying an external Portable Hard disk?
Should I Buy:
1. 500GB or 1 TB because i have heard 1 TB have lot of problems?
2. Which brand?
3. 2.5'' or 3.5''?
4. external power source or USB?

I would be using it for storing mainly MOVIES and some softwares. I do not travel much. As my laptop have only 160 GB drive i want other storage option for movies. 

Please reply soon...!!!
Thanks.


----------



## jatinec (Aug 19, 2010)

No replies..............!!!!

But i bought Seagate FreeAgent Desk 1 tb external power supply at Rs 4400.

Thank you all.....none.......!!!


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 19, 2010)

congrats mate


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2010)

Thats good external HDD.I have a 500GB version of it.


----------



## pegasus (Aug 19, 2010)

jatinec said:


> Please *Suggest, Advice* for buying an external Portable Hard disk?
> Should I Buy:
> 1. 500GB or 1 TB because i have heard 1 TB have lot of problems?
> 2. Which brand?
> ...


(1) You have to tell us.
If someone is into collecting HD movies, both are inadequate.
(2) WD external have 3 years warranty and Seagate external had 5 years warranty- please do recheck before buying.
(3) Travel- 2.5" preferably/use at only one place, home or office- 3.5"
(4) Most 2.5" external/portable HDD do not need external power source.
Most 3.5" external HDD need.


----------



## xen_ (Aug 20, 2010)

jatinec said:


> No replies..............!!!!
> 
> But i bought Seagate FreeAgent Desk 1 tb external power supply at Rs 4400.
> 
> Thank you all.....none.......!!!



My roommate has the same HD... He is been using it since a year and no problems have come so far.... The HD is full of movies and music with hardly any freespace left(probably some 2 to 3 GB)... Still no issues at all....

And Do remember to format your HD to NTFS format rather than FAT32 before u start stuffing ur data into it...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 20, 2010)

Go for seagate external HDD anyday because warranty coverage is of 5 years.
You don't need to format to ntfs because its already factory formatted as NTFS.


----------



## xen_ (Aug 20, 2010)

^^^
Errr new HDs are generally factory formatted as FAT32 so that even MAC users can use it without any issues...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 21, 2010)

No my seagate external hdd are formated with ntfs.And for internal hdd you have to format it either of them.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 21, 2010)

well. a good purchase.. (to the op) 

i myself hv a 1TB (eSATA+USB 2.0 connectivity) Seagate BlackArmor External HDD, bought it 5 months back for Rs. 6800/-


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 21, 2010)

xen_ said:


> ^^^
> Errr new HDs are generally factory formatted as FAT32 so that even MAC users can use it without any issues...





amartya87 said:


> No my seagate external hdd are formated with ntfs.And for internal hdd you have to format it either of them.



Amartya is right. My freeagent came in ntfs format.


----------



## pegasus (Aug 23, 2010)

Forgot to ask the most important question.
What is your budget? 

But you had already bought one it seems.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 23, 2010)

RaptorX said:


> Amartya is right. My freeagent came in ntfs format.


yeah, tats but obvious  (for the Ext. HDDs coming or supporting) NTFS file formats, else our fullHD movies (of 8GB+ sizes) wud jus NOT get transferred or our   .....*ahem..* our GAME ISO's)... hehe...


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 23, 2010)

seagate is better product then WD but in terms of function & service WD is very good , WD service turnaround time is 7-10 days , where as seagate service take 15-20 days, WD offer onsite warranty its good for working class .


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 24, 2010)

hey ashu888, returning after a long time? where have you been?


----------



## pegasus (Aug 24, 2010)

ashok jain said:


> service WD is very good , WD service turnaround time is 7-10 days , where as seagate service take 15-20 days, WD offer onsite warranty its good for working class .


I have heard that WD takes around 1 month or more to rma HDDs now.
This has been happening for the past few months.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 25, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> hey ashu888, returning after a long time? where have you been?



hey hi dude... 

well yes, i was not active here, was busy with work..  but now im active, so u will see me more often.. 

hope u too doin gr8....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 25, 2010)

yup great. Nice to have someone like you back as an active user.


----------



## jatinec (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks to all for suggestions..... 
My seagate 1 tb came with NTFS formated. And is very silent... dont hear any sound while using it..... I didn't install the software that came with it.... just plugged it and copied the data...

BTW I haven't partitioned it.... do i need to make partitions....??? 
Please reply.... I have copied around 100GB of data..... but now thinking of partitioning it.... what are pros and cons of Partitioning Ext HDD....?

Reply please...!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 30, 2010)

^^

well, i myself hv a SEAGATE BlackARmor 1TB External HDD, and i also hv NOT formatted it..using it since 6months now and DO NOT see anytroubles...so i guess.. u can use it w'out partitioning..


----------

